# تفريز تجليغ برادة لحام



## استشاري البناء (20 مارس 2009)

اخوتي ارجو مساعدتي بعمل بحث حول المواضيع المذكورة في عنوان المشاركة


----------



## علي بيلا (16 يونيو 2009)

_لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله_


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

إنت بتطلب مواضيع لعمل بحث عن التفريز ـ التجليخ ـ اللحام ـ البرادة ، وطبعا أنت طالب في كلية الهندسة أو طالب في معهد عالى صناعي ، ونصيحتي لك هو البحث في الكتب والمرجع ، حتى تستفيد وفي نفس الوقت تكتسب خبرة.
ماهي الفائدة عند حصولك على بحث كامل وتقدمه لأستاذك .. النتيجة تحصل على درجات ، ولكنك لم تتحصل على أي معلومات ، وفي النهاية .... وعند تخرجك ومواجهة الحياة العملية .. ستجد الصعوبات أمامك لعدم إكتمالك فنيا وهندسيا .
نصيحتي أب لإبنه مرة أخرى .. البحث في الكتب والمراجع .. حاول البحث في الكتب الجديدة أو الكتب القديمة المستعملة وهي بالتالي تكون رخيصة الثمن ، حاول بكل ماتستطيع وربنا يوفقك. 
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 أكتوبر 2009)

تحية طيبة .

موضوعك او طلبك ليس له علاقة بالقسم الالواح المعدنية .


البغدادي


----------



## فتوح (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحية طيبة .
> 
> موضوعك او طلبك ليس له علاقة بالقسم الالواح المعدنية .
> 
> ...



طيب اللحام يبقى تبع إيه؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

تفضل أخى

http://eng2010.yoo7.com/montada-f1/
​


----------



## husammu (6 مايو 2011)

مشكوررررررررين


----------



## العابر التائب (14 مايو 2011)

أنا معاك يا هندسة ولكن يا ريت يكون فيه مساعدة ولو بسيطة


----------



## hawler_rawand (15 مايو 2011)

شكرا احمد


----------



## أحمد دعبس (17 مايو 2011)

hawler_rawand قال:


> شكرا احمد


*
الشكر لله أخى
hawler_rawand*​


----------

